# Stream movies from Mac to Tivo Romeo



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

I am confused about one thing on a tivo romeio. Can I stream the 100 or so movies I downloaded in iTunes to the romeio?

Also I get how a romeio + a mini works but can you link up 2 Romeios together to get more features and increase storage space and have.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, and no.

iTunes movies are encrypted and can only be played on Apple devices.

A second TiVo can stream videos from another TiVo, but that's about it. They can't share space (unless you manually move recoding between them) or do any sort of cooperative scheduling.


----------



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanx but a bummer.

So there is no way to stream a movie from the computer to the tivo? In any format?


----------



## midlomuncher (Jan 30, 2007)

buy a refurbed AppleTV to watch your movies on the TV. I put an AppleTV on all three of our televisions. We use AirPlay for music libraries, iTunes Radio, iPhoto slideshows, gaming, YouTube videos & FaceTime calls. There is now quite a bit of HD contact available on the AppleTV as well.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

ninjagator said:


> Thanx but a bummer.
> 
> So there is no way to stream a movie from the computer to the tivo? In any format?


Yes, but not DRM disabled movies from iTunes.

I use lots of video from our server on the tivos in our home. I do however seldom stream, I copy to the TiVo first to avoid network hickups during playback.

Oh, and cooperative scheduling is available through kmttg. Been using it with 3 tivos for some time now.

With multiple TiVo's each can watch any content on the others. The other tivos are presented in their own folders rather than in one list but it does work. You can also move videos among the tivos and server.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I have avi files and mkv on my macpro upstairs. I've loaded StreamBaby on it, and I've been able to view the SHARES on my mac and stream those AVI files over 802.11n wifi to the Roamio. The larger Mkv files can stall if I don't let them preload first, or chose a lower playback resolution.

I do have OSX Mavericks on the mac, but it previous worked with my TivoHD in earlier versions of OSX over the last 5 years or so ...

They are NOT movies from iTunes tho ... like others have said, iTunes files are locked down.


----------

